# spotlighting question...



## hunter_orange13

the other day my dad and i was cleaning the garage. we came across a spotlight made for spotlighting animals. well i am addicted to hunting and wanted to know if i could spotlight coyotes or jacks. so i read the proc. and found this.

You may not use a spotlight, headlight or other artificial light to locate any *protected wildlife*,
including upland game, while having in your possession a firearm or other weapon or device that could be used to take or injure protected wildlife.
The use of a spotlight or other artificial light in any area where protected wildlife are generally found is prima facie evidence of attempting to locate protected wildlife. (Prima facie evidence means that if you're spotlighting, the burden of proof falls on you to prove that you were not attempting to locate protected wildlife.)

So, if i read that right, i need proof that i am not gonna shoot a Protected Animal. How do i do that? 
thanks guys!


----------



## Loke

If you are spotlighting in an area where deer and elk are known to congregate while wintering, and there are several trophy bucks and bulls that are known to be in the area, you might have a tough time in court. 
If you are out in the west desert, and have procured night hunting permits from the local sheriff, you will most likely be OK.


----------



## goofy elk

This is a law I would like to see changed, But it is perfectly legal to spot light anywhere in Utah as long as there is no weapon in your possession........Here it is.

Utah Admin. Code R657-5-14
You may not use a spotlight, headlight or other artificial light to locate any protected wildlife, including big game, while having in
your possession a firearm or other weapon or
device that could be used to take or injure protected wildlife.


----------



## mikevanwilder

I believe the state has given the option to the counties to let spotlighting happen in the individual county. I know Emery county allows spot light hunting of Coyotes, Raccoons, Skunks, Jack rabbits, Red Fox. You have to get a permit from the local sheriffs office and notify them each time of where your going.


----------



## Doc

My, how times have changed. When I was a teenager we would go out at night with a spotlight and hunt rabbits. We often saw other people out there at the same time also spotlighting. We not only used a spotlight but also shot from the back of the truck on the dirt roads. We had some nights we shot over 200 rabbits. It seems odd we never did see a coyote back then. (Need a white haired smiley sitting in a rocking chair here.) 

It is now illegal to shoot from a vehicle and/or road, and many areas it is illegal to spotlight. In honesty I'm not sure it was legal back when we did it but the local law knew we were doing it and didn't have any concerns. We were even stopped a time or two out there; I'm sure to check we weren't poaching. We only used .22s and shotguns so maybe it was less of a concern than had we had centerfire rifles with us. At least it kept us off the streets doing mischief in town.


----------



## Chaser

I have wondered the same thing!

I read that law the same as you did, H_O13. There are protected wildlife nearly EVERYWHERE in Utah. It doesn't just mean deer and elk. It can me upland birds, cottontail rabbits, even ravens and magpies...those dastardly things are protected as well. So how would you prove that you are just shooting jacks and/or coyotes??? And IF you could prove this, would you still need a permit from the county sheriff? I guess its time to give him a call!


----------



## Snipe

last i checked utah county allowed it only with a shotgun shooting #2 or smaller shot no permit needed


----------



## cornerfinder

call the local sheriff. let them know. Stay above board and you should be ok. Keep a log of who you talk to. Lawyers and judges love paper trails, like we love blood trails (short blood trails). 

Corner


----------



## crimson obsession

I know Juab county used to allow spotlighting for coyotes and rabbits, under the same guidelines of getting the sheriffs permission. If your looking for some good shooting and weird people head out to Battle Mountain, Nevada. I was stuck out there for work once and we got permission from the sheriff and some landowners to spotlight rabbits. In one night we toasted 170 of the little guys. Funnest shooting ever...


----------

